# Just postng some cat pics



## newt0524 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey

there doesn't seem to much action in here. 

So ill just post some pics of my 3 cats. They are:

Barry - 8" Tiger Shovelnose Catfish
Shakira - 10" Common Pleco Catfish
Snowflake - 12" Albino Walking Catfish

No reason, just wanted to support the cats. Any comments?

newt


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

they are just great! WHat size tank do you have?

I have a tiger myself! i'll have to come to you with my questions ^^


----------



## newt0524 (Jan 23, 2007)

hey

sorry for the lateness of my reply, ive been out of town with work for a week or so. 

my tank is about 100G. i have a deal with the tsn, where i raise him to about 12" and then he goes back to the store to be sold. gonna be hard to do but i don;t think i could house him past that.

feel free to ask me any questions you have. im no expert, but if i can help you i will.

newt


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh good thing you have a deal. I might need to rehome mine as well someday. I totally dont want to.

I have a red sail with him and the pleco constantly tries to eat at his head.. >.> So my poor cat has extra slime build up on the head. As soon as we move they will get a huge tank to fight over.

He's already almost 12, and busted a thermometer today... *sigh* 
Why do we love the -huge- fish lol


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Im usually a pretty negative person- but your cats are gorgeous.

Especially that first one. Not a scratch, great muscle tone, good shape.

Most people with big fish like that take poor care of them. 

You have some of the best maintained cats Ive seen posted in years. Good job dude.


----------



## newt0524 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey

thanks pablo, i do mybest with them to keep them in great shape. i find if you keep them well fed and in the lighting conditions they prefer, they stay healthy and look like they should. 

ciddian, i don;t know why i like the big ones, i guess quicker growth i just more fun to watch. they're super fun to feed as well, i can feed all of my guys straight out of my hand now. 

you're gonna need a HUGE tank to keep a tsn for life. they grow to about 36"
in tanks, so that about a 140" x 56" tank. i really don't have the room (or money) for that.

thanks again for the comps, i thought i could get some others to start posting some pics but to no avail. 

newt


----------

